# Manhattan



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

I was in Manhattan yesterday, had a great time.





Manhattan Skyline by UmarPK, on Flickr
1


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Manhattan Streets (B&W) by UmarPK, on Flickr


2


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Flat Iron Building by UmarPK, on Flickr


3


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Time Square by UmarPK, on Flickr

4


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Time Square 2 by UmarPK, on Flickr


5


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Trump Towers Clock by UmarPK, on Flickr

6


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Apple Store on Fifth Avenue by UmarPK, on Flickr


7


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Apple Store Icon by UmarPK, on Flickr


8


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Apple Store on Fifth Avenue BW by UmarPK, on Flickr

9


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

I really like this shot, looks very futuristic.



Apple Store Elevator by UmarPK, on Flickr


10


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Another shot I like...



Apple Store Spiral Staircase by UmarPK, on Flickr

11


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

I like the contrast and polarity in this one...



Apple Store Spiral Staircase 2 by UmarPK, on Flickr


12


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Grace skyscraper entrance by UmarPK, on Flickr

13


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Manhattan, NYC


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous images.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

A nice set of quality pictures!


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Manhattan Skyline Night View by UmarPK, on Flickr

14


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Ilove views of NY Harbor opening up into the Atlantic as one passes under the Verranzano.


UmarPK said:


> I was in Manhattan yesterday, had a great time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Rockefeller Plaza by UmarPK, on Flickr\

15


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

LOVE by UmarPK, on Flickr


16


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

UmarPK said:


> It was actually sunset, though it is hard to tell the difference sometime.


Well, you captured Flatiron from the south, so east is on the right...  

Anyway, I love your set of pictures! Keep them coming mate.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Benonie said:


> Well, you captured Flatiron from the south, so east is on the right...
> 
> Anyway, I love your set of pictures! Keep them coming mate.


Yeah but the photo was edited to give it that effect, I altered the contrast, though it was sunset time. I had actually reached Manhattan at 12 noon so capturing sunrise would be impossible.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Great photos from Manhattan. I need to get back there.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

UmarPK said:


> Manhattan Skyline 2 by UmarPK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 22


Even at 300m, One57 barely appears on the skyline when viewed from the south.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah just the upper tip can be seen of the One57 tower.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Manhattan Density by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Manhattan


----------



## Bel Ami (Apr 23, 2013)

So much personality, amazing city.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

^ Manhattan has soul.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Dancer said:


> I never get tired of photos of New York. Thanks for sharing.


The same here! Thanks for sharing your unique perspective with us!


----------



## don'tlookdown (Apr 17, 2013)

every single one of them would make an awesome dekstop background!


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Video by me


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for that. New York: the original Skyscrapercity.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> Thanks for that. New York: the original Skyscrapercity.


Thank you Jane, make sure to watch it in 1080P and enjoy.



PS the blurriness in the video when zoomed in is caused by the "stabilizing effect" from YouTube, I decided to "stabilize" the video to reduce shakiness but it seems it caused blurriness in the video at the parts where I zoomed in.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Manhattan skyline, watch in 1080p HD.

Edit- never min re-post.


----------



## M_J_J (Nov 27, 2012)

Great pics and great thread *UmarPK* :applause:


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

The pictures from Times Square by you are simply stunning. The Effects also great and fitting. The Atmosphere in this pictures are so great...  I would say they count to the best Times Square Pictures I ever saw.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

TowerVerre:) said:


> The pictures from Times Square by you are simply stunning. The Effects also great and fitting. The Atmosphere in this pictures are so great...  I would say they count to the best Times Square Pictures I ever saw.




Thanks a lot! I'm glad you like them.


I also have video from there, I will have to do some post-production and hopefully get the video online soon.

Thanks to everyone who likes the photos, but the real credit goes to the great city of NY.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Fifth Avenue I by UmarPK, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

I'll be in NYC next weekend and staying in Williamsburg. Wouldn't mind seeing Coney island and getting to see NYC off the beaten path.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Stunning set of pictures of a stunning city. :cheers:


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

UmarPK said:


> Abstract Blue Hominid by UmarPK, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 17


Can you let me know where this is?


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

rychlik said:


> Can you let me know where this is?




Do you really want to go see it?

It's at 1330 Avenue of the Americas, NY right infront of the AT&T store there. It's also called West 53th street.



Here's a google map link.

AT&T
1330 Avenue of the Americas, New York, NY 10019
http://goo.gl/maps/1Y0MV


By the way the Abstract Blue Hominid (just the name I give it) is just 2 blocks away from the famous Love sculpture which I have a photo of in earlier pages.



Love Sculpture
1359 Avenue of the Americas, New York, NY 10019
http://goo.gl/maps/aTyzZ


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

DSCN0349 by ardues2013, on Flickr


Times Sq by ardues2013, on Flickr



Times Sq Duffy by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

UmarPK said:


> Do you really want to go see it?
> 
> It's at 1330 Avenue of the Americas, NY right infront of the AT&T store there. It's also called West 53th street.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah I want to snap a few pictures of it.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

The New York Bustle by UmarPK, on Flickr




Looking at this photo NYC really needs to improve it's streets, all that construction they do and they still don't repair and modernize their most bustling streets, what a shame. Same goes for many cities across the US.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

That goes for their highways as well. Big difference when you cross the Canadian border.


----------

